
The bidet’s revival - matt_the_bass
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/the-bidets-revival/555770/?single_page=true
======
Fins
Lack of bidets, like insistence on using fixed-head showers (and only fixed
head) or putting light switch of a table lamp in the bulb holder, the most
inconvenient location, is one of those things that I can never understand
about Americans and that makes me think that may be there is something
particularly brain-damaging in the water here. (insert sarcasm tags
appropriately)

------
pull_my_finger
If you had poop on your hands, you wouldn't just wipe it off, why do you only
wipe/smear it if it's on your butt?

------
wingerlang
I live in SEA where we use the 'toilet hose' mentioned in the article. If
there is -one- thing I will bring back from living here, that's it.

~~~
matt_the_bass
by SEA you mean south east Asia not Seattle right?

Yes that is a great thing I’ve been thinking of adding to my bathroom. Would
you use just cold water or mix in hot water? I’d want figure out how to keep
warm water ready without running the tap for too long. Cold water in winter is
very cold and colder than I would want for this option.

~~~
wingerlang
Yea, south east asia.

It's all cold water, but I don't mind it. It's not ice cold though.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Sure. Cold water there but the climate is warm. That works for me at home in
the summer where I live but not winter.

------
maury91
I notice the article fails to mention that the bidet is extremely diffused in
Italy, where nearly every household has one

------
flashman
People often ask, "But don't you end up with a wet butt?" The answer is, you
use toilet paper (and less of it). Or if you're wealthy, your bidet includes a
dryer.

~~~
maury91
I always used a small towel, it doesn't get dirty because if you clean your
butt properly is just wet, and you wash once at week (like all the other
towels)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Agreed. The big thing is to let the towel dry well so that it doesn’t get
mildew.

